

Ask HN: What are you doing for Halloween? - wesleyac

What are you doing?<p>Handing out treats&#x2F;tricks?  Going Trick-or-Treating?  Helping at a haunted house?  Sitting alone in the dark programming?
======
kellishaver
We took the kid out trick or treating and stopped for dinner on the way home.
Then I again consoled said kid over the recent loss of her fish, when she came
home to an empty tank and got sad (she was rather attached to that fish, "He
was such a good listener."). Now I'm killing time waiting for a friend to get
online so we can discuss some work stuff before going to bed.

------
dbond
Programming in the dark, eating all the chocolate. Our street has no lights so
we never get trick or treaters :(

------
a3n
Watching no one come to my well lit, pumpkin marked and candy laden apartment,
and listening to my Screamin' Jay Hawkins channel on Pandora.

------
NamTaf
I spent last night (which was the 31st here) doing my tax return and
completing some homework for an edX course (Delft's solar energy one).
Australia doesn't really do halloween in any significant sense, though there's
a few people I know going to parties tonight (Friday night) but they're really
just excuses to get dressed up and drunk.

------
FurrBall
I was part of a haunted house. Kids went through the backyard and garage. With
really good candy at the end (snickers bars, kit kat, etc)

My girlfriend's brother was a clown with a real chainsaw (chain removed). It
is amusing how much clowns scare people.

------
zachlatta
I'm giving myself a much-deserved break and spending time with friends and
family.

------
kennethtilton
Just deployed version 0.2, reading HN, ready to go watch Phins v. Bengals.

------
rayj
Having some cider and sitting in the dark programming. I went for a rather
long walk this evening though. Friday/Saturday night are really when more of
the festivities are.

------
diorray
Finished developing complex things in my project, now it's time to enjoy beer
while watching tv series

------
poissonpie
I spent it answering the door and handing out candy to the kids who came by.

------
marcomassaro
Building my next startup.

